# Driveway protection during construction



## jrsnowco (Apr 19, 2014)

*Driveway protection*

Relocated to Florida recently and I'm renovating a high end residence. I need to protect the existing driveway and wondered if anyone has used masonite for protection rather than plywood down here. It needs to last 6 months, with maintenance, throughout the construction process. Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## jrsnowco (Apr 19, 2014)

Relocated to Florida recently and I'm renovating a high end residence. I need to protect the existing driveway and wondered if anyone has used masonite for protection rather than plywood down here. It needs to last 6 months, with maintenance, throughout the construction process. Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Not speaking from experience, but I can't imagine masonite would take a rain storm well.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

What kind of driveway is it and what are you trying to protect it from?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't use masonite besides not holding up probably be slippery. Depending how long I have to have it down I use plywood or osb.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Not quite sure I follow the masonite. I use scrap 2x10 or 2x12 treated. I throw a 3ft length under each rear wheel and then a 6-7 ft 2x6 or bigger sideways under the front rails. I suppose in florida heat extra precautions are needed on asphalt.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Im not certain masonite would last through the rain and humidity. I'd definitely go with half inch ply. Be careful though still, sometimes bricks can discolor for being under moisture for 6 months.


----------



## jrsnowco (Apr 19, 2014)

We have to cover the entire existing driveway, approximately 2700 sq ft from any damage during the construction. someone stated they use Masonite and I'm up in the air about that. Fracture of the cost but at what expense.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

You already posted this question in general discussion. If it's so high end cost should be irrelevant even if it has to replaced during construction.


----------



## jrsnowco (Apr 19, 2014)

No sense spending foolishly if it's not necessary, whether it's my money or my high end customer.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

jrsnowco said:


> No sense spending foolishly if it's not necessary, whether it's my money or my high end customer.


Well it seems to me the money you're trying to save by using a questionable alternative which might also allow damage to the driveway is even more foolish.


----------



## jrsnowco (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm just trying to explore options presented to me. Think outside the box. As soon as one thinks they know it all... they know nothing.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing wrong with thinking LOGICALLY outside the box. Using masonite over plywood to protect a driveway at a "high end residence" for 6 months to save money doesn't have much logic.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

What are you trying to protect against exactly?

Loose dirt? Crane outriggers? Big difference in the protection required for those two.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Wet Masonite over a period of time could bleed through and stain driveway. 

Stick to plywood screwed together with 1x4's. Real pain in the ass but tried and true. 

Good luck.


----------



## jrsnowco (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, plywood it is. I really don't disagree but I had to ask.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Seal it up, I'd paint the edges and and top, so you'll have some salvage value, otherwise 6 months in wet Florida equal sawdust. The decision is buy and coat something you can reuse a few times or sell, or the use and toss? Any wood product would last longer with the edges well sealed/painted...

the worst would be buying TWO sets of "protection" if the job goes long....

No neighbors old school driveway for rent?

Amphibious: Is there water access to the building? barge in the heavy stuff.
A large crane...
temporary rails.
Hovercraft on a flat driveway...
Skyline? an overhead cable system...
When the firetrucks/ furniture trucks come to this manse, who pays for the drive way repairs?

2700 Sq Ft = 85 sheets 3/4" at 20 $ no paint or sealer, 1700.00 plus in and out costs 4-6 tons in the dumpster...


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

jrsnowco said:


> Ok, plywood it is. I really don't disagree but I had to ask.






I would never even think of using plywood for a driveway protection system. Even right off the truck,the panels will not lay flat. After a rain or direct sunlight,the sheets will bow and buckle higher than a cats back.


I would not use OSB,you'd just end up with compost to pick up after the job. I'D use ADVANTECH while pricier,when the job is finished,the sheets will still be intact and have some value to them.


----------



## jrsnowco (Apr 19, 2014)

Plywood is standard procedure down here but you make a valid argument for the Advantech.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Advantech will bow too, as will any wood product subjected to rain and sun. I'd stick with a good exterior rated plywood for the cost savings.


----------

